# Cuaron, Del Toro, Inarritu



## Iria (Jan 7, 2007)

I found this interview between Charlie Rose and 3 wonderful directors (Guillermo Del Toro, Alfonso Cuaron and Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu) to be inspiring. 

If you are a fan of any of their work, or have seen any of their latest movies: _Babel, Children of Men, Pan's Labyrinth_...you should check it out. It's pretty long (just under an hour) so be warned.

I, personally, find all of these men to be brilliant, and I love their movies!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2007)

Interviews aren't normally my cup of tea, but I think I'll watch it once I get the chance, since you recommended it! 

PS: Nice Goku sig.


----------



## Iria (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for trying to save this lifeless thread!

I didn't think most people would have the attention span for this anyway.

And the sig isn't Goku!  Its  Krillin! Jeez!

(and yeah, I am posting this from lecture)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm an expert at reviving or bringing new life to threads. 

Even if people do ignore my posts! 

You'd better get back to your studies! They might catch you and force you to touch a cadaver's genitals! :amazed


----------



## olaf (Jan 10, 2007)

z0mg this is a must see for me, big thanks for posting this.

I'm big fan of Inarritu, and I plan to see more movies of other two.


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2007)

Oneiros said:


> z0mg this is a must see for me, big thanks for posting this.
> 
> I'm big fan of Inarritu, and I plan to see more movies of other two.



Hey no problem  

I am just glad somebody else appreciates these directors besides me!

I really want to see _Pan's Labyrinth _ but haven't gotten a chance yet.


----------



## BlackLily108 (Jan 11, 2007)

What'cha guys talkin' about? o.o


----------



## Iria (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi BlackLily108!


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 12, 2007)

I've already seen the interview. Guillermo Del Toro is the biggest genius evar, his movies have a touch of it all; _Pan's Labyrinth_ and the *Pale Man.*

The Pale Man is scary. He's been giving me almost-big-nightmares.




I haven't seen Children of Men, but Babel was a genius movie too.


----------



## Iria (Jan 12, 2007)

tigersclaw said:


> I've already seen the interview. Guillermo Del Toro is the biggest genius evar, his movies have a touch of it all; _Pan's Labyrinth_ and the *Pale Man.*
> 
> The Pale Man is scary. He's been giving me almost-big-nightmares.
> 
> ...



Whoa that is scary! 

I may have to check that out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2007)

Pale man looks like my cousin! :amazed


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 12, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pale man looks like my cousin! :amazed




I definitely need to watch the entire _Pan's Labyrinth_. CAN'T.JUST.WAIT. D:


And it's not only the faun and lotsa monsters, it's also inner conflict and thriller.


----------



## Iria (Jan 12, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pale man looks like my cousin! :amazed



You come from an interesting stock. 

@tigersclaw: I heard the same thing and have really high hopes for that movie!


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 12, 2007)

I own both the Empire & Total Film December edition... and it's a lot* in both of them, tons of information, et cetera. In Norway it's not so hyped though, damn.


*That includes a Guillermo del Toro interview.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2007)

The scary part is, it's the cousin I had a crush on once!


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 12, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The scary part is, it's the cousin I had a crush on once!




Holy snapple. Would you start to cry with glee if I showed you more Pale Man pics?


... o lord what has the world gone to, CrazyMoronX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2007)

I would probably gain a perplexingly sexy and erotic state of blood-engorged arteries in my pelvic region.


----------



## Iria (Jan 12, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would probably gain a perplexingly sexy and erotic state of blood-engorged arteries in my pelvic region.




BWAHAHAHAHAHA  








...gross 

(let's see more pale man!)


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 13, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would probably gain a perplexingly sexy and erotic state of blood-engorged arteries in my pelvic region.




Ooooooooooouch.


I was going to watch Pan's today, but my mom decided Casino Royale instead.

>_>

More Pale Man for you!

*(I put it in a spoiler because it's actually quite scary)*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm going to watch this movie for this Pale Man alone.


----------



## Iria (Jan 15, 2007)

you might also like Saturn Devouring his Son:


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 15, 2007)

If you watch it with your cousin, you'll wake up the next day thinking you're the Pale Man yourself. Do you want more Pale Man? I'll give you Pale MAN!! 



Think of it, I've pleased a man by showing him The Pale Man. I feel a bit weird.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2007)

Iria said:


> you might also like Saturn Devouring his Son:


That's just pornographic and wrong! I'm deeply offended by this picture.  



Italian Stallion said:


> If you watch it with your cousin, you'll wake up the next day thinking you're the Pale Man yourself. Do you want more Pale Man? I'll give you Pale MAN!!
> 
> 
> 
> Think of it, I've pleased a man by showing him The Pale Man. I feel a bit weird.


If I went to the movie with my cousin, it would explode into a makeout fest, and we'd never even watch more than 10% of the film! :amazed


----------



## Iria (Jan 15, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I went to the movie with my cousin, it would explode into a makeout fest, and we'd never even watch more than 10% of the film! :amazed



That's just incestuous and wrong! I'm deeply offended by this post.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 15, 2007)

Iria said:


> That's just incestuous and wrong! I'm deeply offended by this post.




Not as offended as I am. This thread needs more Pale Man and Paracetamol Boy.


And it is not allowed to kiss ones cousin! It is however, allowed to smile...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2007)

Just because I have the hots for my cousin, whom I've seen naked, doesn't make me a bad guy.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 15, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just because I have the hots for my cousin, whom I've seen naked, doesn't make me a bad guy.




Actually it does.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2007)

It makes a little weird, maybe even slightly perverted, but not a bad guy.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 15, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It makes a little weird, maybe even slightly perverted, but not a bad guy.




Maybe not a bad guy, but at the same time you would pay me for Pale Man pics!


>_>

<_<


Not that I HAVE pictures of that fucker, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2007)

You got a 1.5gb folder on your hard drive with pics AND clips of him. Stop lying!!


----------



## Iria (Jan 15, 2007)

I am currently downloading this movie and hopefully it will finished by morning!

I mean...um...what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2007)

Iria said:


> I am currently downloading this movie and hopefully it will finished by morning!
> 
> I mean...um...what?


Downloading movies is illegal and wrong.


----------



## Iria (Jan 15, 2007)

Babel just won the Golden Globe

Congratulations to Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay for Babel, and stuff!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yay for Babel, and stuff!



Maybe this will inspire you to watch the movie.

It has a deaf Japanese girl if that intrigues you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

Iria said:


> Maybe this will inspire you to watch the movie.
> 
> It has a deaf Japanese girl if that intrigues you


Depends; is she hot?!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Depends; is she hot?!



You should learn to appreciate things for their artistic value 

I think the actress' name is Rinko Kikuchi if you want to look her up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

Iria said:


> You should learn to appreciate things for their artistic value
> 
> I think the actress' name is Rinko Kikuchi if you want to look her up.


What is this 'artistic value' you're mentioning here? 

I'll go look her up. I hope she's hot!!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

is she?

more characters


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 16, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You got a 1.5gb folder on your hard drive with pics AND clips of him. Stop lying!!




But the pics are taken from the movie and the clips are taken by del Toro! 


Congrats, Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

She was hot!


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 16, 2007)

This thread is officially worthless without pics of deaf girl from Inarritu movie...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

No, you're worthless!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

Can't let my thread be worhtless!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

It wasn't before. But now, it's even more non-worthless!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It wasn't before. But now, it's even more non-worthless!



Thank-you  

To show my gratitude, here is a present:


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 16, 2007)

She's not very hot. I know.. that deep inside CrazyMoronX likes his cousin even better. And he loves Pale Man. Don't even start the 1.5 GB thing, please! 


To get things back on track, we've gotten off topic enough;

Try your horrorscope!


It's a three minute review thing of Pan's Labyrinth. I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

You made a mad face, for me?! 

I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 16, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You made a mad face, for me?!
> 
> I couldn't be happier.




I even made a mad face in the "I am amazed :/" thread. A MAD FACE AT YOU!


But for Gods sake let us stay on topic and not sway away? PALE MAN!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

Poor Mr. Campea butchered Del Toro's name  

But it was a great review, nonetheless.

I wonder if what I am downloading is going to have subtitles 

Oh well, I'll find out soon enough *can't wait*

@CMX, don't say I never did anything for you


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 16, 2007)

Pale Man has officially arrived in my signature. 


And yeah Mr. Campea did that, lol. Poor del Toro.


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> Pale Man has officially arrived in my signature.
> 
> 
> And yeah Mr. Campea did that, lol. Poor del Toro.



Good find on that review IS!

But hey, is there going to be an image of pale man in your sig? Because I don't see it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 16, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> I even made a mad face in the "I am amazed :/" thread. A MAD FACE AT YOU!
> 
> 
> But for Gods sake let us stay on topic and not sway away? PALE MAN!


I thought the topic was that interview? 



Iria said:


> Poor Mr. Campea butchered Del Toro's name
> 
> But it was a great review, nonetheless.
> 
> ...


I never will!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

My computer is going too slow.

I am going to have to wait to see this movie


----------



## Mopes (Jan 17, 2007)

I just saw Babel, and I think it's one of the best movies I've seen recently. It is long, and if you dont like multinarrative movies it can be kind of hard to follow. I loved 21 Grams and loved this as well. 

The story about the Japanese girl is by far the best one. And if you see this movie (which I recommend you do), be prepared to be kinda depressed and sad afterwards. If you don't want to take my word for it, it just won best picture at the Golden Globes and is favorited for best picture at the Oscars.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 17, 2007)

Iria said:


> My computer is going too slow.
> 
> I am going to have to wait to see this movie




How could that even fucking matter, when we all have three different Pale Men?


Oh god *the evolution*. First me; drawn. CMX; half drawn. Iria; totally Pale Man!


THE JOY OF NARUTO FAN FORUMS!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 17, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> How could that even fucking matter, when we all have three different Pale Men?
> 
> 
> Oh god *the evolution*. First me; drawn. CMX; half drawn. Iria; totally Pale Man!
> ...


I'm upset that Iria has a full-blown picture of him now. That's just cheating!


----------



## Iria (Jan 17, 2007)

Mopes said:


> I just saw Babel, and I think it's one of the best movies I've seen recently. It is long, and if you dont like multinarrative movies it can be kind of hard to follow. I loved 21 Grams and loved this as well.
> 
> The story about the Japanese girl is by far the best one. And if you see this movie (which I recommend you do), be prepared to be kinda depressed and sad afterwards. If you don't want to take my word for it, it just won best picture at the Golden Globes and is favorited for best picture at the Oscars.



Yeah Mopes! Everyone here is excited about Babel and if you check a couple of posts ago, we congratulated Inarritu!

I think it has a chance at the Oscar as well!

@CMX, I'm glad you like it


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 17, 2007)

It is cheating, especially when you see that Iria has made him look like Gollum.


----------



## Iria (Jan 17, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> It is cheating, especially when you see that Iria has made him look like Gollum.



I didn't make him look like Gollum, that is just how he looks!

And thanks for finally adding me in your sig (and, yes, I am a "she")

Back on topic: where are the accalades for Children of Men?


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 18, 2007)

Iria said:


> I didn't make him look like Gollum, that is just how he looks!
> 
> And thanks for finally adding me in your sig (and, yes, I am a "she")
> 
> Back on topic: where are the accalades for Children of Men?




Holy snapple there seems like you've evolved the awesomeness of Pale Man once more, and that me and CrazyMoronX doesn't really like, little Lady! STOP.. NAW!!


That's mean!


----------



## Iria (Jan 18, 2007)

I am just spreading pure, unadulterated Pale Man the masses. 

I don't know why I have to constantly be subjected to this persecution


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 18, 2007)

Iria said:


> I am just spreading pure, unadulterated Pale Man the masses.
> 
> I don't know why I have to constantly be subjected to this persecution.




Ok then I will stop because you're sexy *and* you like Pale Man.


----------



## Iria (Jan 18, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> Ok then I will stop because you're sexy *and* you like Pale Man.



I don't know about that...

But I'll take it!

Thanks Italian Stallion


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 18, 2007)

Something tells me in due time this thread will be voted the best thread on net.


----------



## Iria (Jan 18, 2007)

Indubitably

..
......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2007)

I see someone took down their sig.

I'm not going to be a party to this, any longer!


----------



## Iria (Jan 18, 2007)

This whole "real people in our sigs" thing is throwing a wrench in my game.  

Guys seem to think I am into this person, when I am really into Alfonso Cuaron.


----------



## Iria (Jan 26, 2007)

BUMP! 900 posts!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2007)

900 glorious posts. Congratulations.

I still haven't watched the interview. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Iria (Jan 27, 2007)

Watch it


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

You people are very gay because you haven't watched Pan's!!


Me and some friends watched it yesterday. Pale Man was win.


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 28, 2007)

I watched Pan's yesterday and all I can say is Wow ! Best movie ever. Everything was good, story, character.

I will buy it for sure when it will be on dvd.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 29, 2007)

Best movie evar? Consider that before saying it, Ofeigr. You might regret it, pal.


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 29, 2007)

Nope  I dont need to reconsider  it hehe


----------

